# Westin Kierland Villas Scottsdale vs. Marriott Canyon Villas



## jeandz (Jan 21, 2007)

Both these resorts seem to be very nice properties.  Are there any special differences which would make you choose one over the other.  We are adults, just interested in relaxing and visiting some sites.  Do appreciate a great pool area.  We are not golfers.  

Thanks for your help.
Jean


----------



## zinger1457 (Jan 21, 2007)

I am an owner at Kierland so I'm a little biased but I looked at both before buying.  They are both nice and doubt you would be disappointed with either one.  Kierland has a better selection of restaurants and shopping nearby.  The Marriott is close to the 101 Fwy so getting around is easy.  The golf at the Marriott is a better value, Kierland is over priced.  

The other thing to consider is the type of unit you will be staying in.  The large 1BR's at both resorts are equivalent.  The big difference is in the smaller units.  The smaller units at the Kierland are 1BR and in my opinion much nicer than the studios at the Marriott.


----------



## LisaH (Jan 21, 2007)

I own at the Marriott and my reason for buying there is the fact that my family can use all JW Marriott's facilities including the lazy river which is so much fun. We also have free wifi inside the unit which is very convenient because both my husband and I tend to bring some work to vacation. JW Marriott has some awesome restaurants on site including Roy"s, and the resort also provides free shuttles to take you to the nearby shopping center which has a cinema and even more restaurants.
I am not familiar with Westin so can't help you there.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 21, 2007)

I noticed that some of the Marriott properties in Scottsdale were being acquired by Morgan Stanley Real Estate.  That MAY impact cross utilization.  I didn't read the article closely but there were several properties worth about $6.6B???


----------



## JEFF H (Jan 22, 2007)

Never stayed at the marriott yet but we loved our  stay at Westin Kierland Vacation club. We had full access to the Westin Kierland Hotels huge pool complex with large water slide and lazy river next door. They have a seperate adult pool area as well.  The Hotel is next door to the Vacation club and free shuttles are provided to the hotel and Kierland commons Mall next to the hotel.

Timeshare units had free wired high speed internet service and free wi-fi 
The timeshare.
The vacation club pool area had two seperate pool areas. one for adults and one for familes with a nice size water slide. The vacation club pool areas also have Cabanas that are free to use on a first come first serve basis.
The free wi-fi worked great in the pool and common areas.
The units were very nice with full kitchens,DVD,Bose wave CD player,wirlpool tub,washer/dryer.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 22, 2007)

As a an owner at Kierland, I can tell you that you would not be disappointed to stay at the Kierland. If you are staying in the villas, you have access to all the timeshare amenities and the hotel amenities. The Villas has a very nice pool area with slides, etc. The hotal has two really nice pool areas and a really nice lazy river with a slide in the middle of it. The other hotel pool area is adults only, which is not a bad thing if you want to just relax pool side. You have several nice dining options at the resort. The Kieland Commons is right next door with lots of shopping and good dining. We don't golf either, but the resort is fabulous! So much so that we bought there three years ago!


----------



## steve1000 (Jan 22, 2007)

Both Westin Kierland and Marriott Canyon Villas are excellent resorts. I am an owner at Canyon Villas. I think the units themselves are nicer at Kierland - particularly the small side of the 2 BR unit which is far nicer at Kierland (its a small 1 BR unit vs. a very small studio at Canyon Villas). I also think the location of the Kierland is slightly nicer and the proximity to the Kierland shopping center is great - an upscale center with terrific restaurants and shops. Canyon Villas is near to a shopping center as well - but its a more routine (less upscale) type of center. However, what I love about Canyon Villas is the access to the stunning pool area which IMO is much nicer than at the Kierland (although its nice as well). I also think the Marriott has a nicer spa. If you are going to be using the small side of the unit - I would opt for Westin Kierland. If not - and you enjoy great pool areas I would opt for MCV. Bottom line - you can't go wrong at either place - both are wonderful!!
P.S. As noted in an earlier reply - the Marriott Desert Ridge hotel was recently sold to Morgan Stanley but that should not impact the MCV access to the hotel's pool area.


----------

